# Little Clover Passed Away Last Night :-(



## cloverandtimmy (Oct 30, 2009)

Little Clover passed away last night. He had been battling a disease (the vet thought testicular cancer) which I had talked a lot about on the forum for the last two weeks. The downward spiral was incredibly fast and he passed away while in a cuddle. We knew that he was about to cross the rainbow bridge from information that was posted on this forum so thank you. We were able to 'hold the space' and give him lots of love during the period he was passing over the rainbow bridge. 

I am amazed by how loving and affectionate he was the days before he was passing. He was always a hyper, cuddly muffin, but this went to a whole other level. It was his way of saying good-bye I think. 

Thanks for all the love and laughs little Clover!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He must of lived a wonderful life, he is at peace now over the rainbow bridge


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry about your little guy. At least he didn't suffer long and went peacefully.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like he wanted you to know he loved you, too, before he had to go. I'm glad you got lots of cuddles in while he was here. I'm so sorry he's gone.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of little Clover.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Take confort that he's now pain free and running with his hedgie friend over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.  Rest in Peace Clover.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss and am glad he was cuddling with you at the end. Hugs


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ahhh, sweet little guy. Hugs.

jodi


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm glad you were able to be there with him to the end.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm so sorry. he was so well loved by you.
xoxox


----------

